# A difficult choice? Help...



## plansdude (Sep 3, 2015)

If you had the choice of buying a Crkt M16-13SFG or a benjamin trail NP2 what would you pick? The reason i ask this is because im trying to make my mind up about either one or the other... Cant have both...


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

Would you rather kill a squirrel. .or skin a squirrel?


----------



## MakeSlingshots (Jul 16, 2015)

benjamin trail NP2,

Good knives can be found for 5$... I just bough a crappy looking knife but it was nice and razor sharp. I bought it for 4$ on eBay.


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

I'd go with the Benjamin, & spend the next bit on a good sharpenoing system for you existing knives. I ordered one of these after having a pocket knife sharpened by a guy at the local commerce show; http://www.ebay.com/itm/331591909548?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## plansdude (Sep 3, 2015)

Sounds to me like im getting the benjamin... Id rather kill the squirrel... Thanks guys for the help!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Go with the airgun.


----------

